# convection/microwave manuel



## cake04 (Jun 4, 2009)

We just bought a used winnebago 1990 chieftain. I was wondering if some one had a manuel or could give me instructions on how to use the convection oven part.  We can use the microwave but we know nothing about the  convection part.  The brand is magic chef model M16E 10PB.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 4, 2009)

Re: convection/microwave manuel

Welcome to the forum, Velma!

The word "convection" just means 'hot air' (and no politician jokes, please!)

The normal microwave doesn't brown stuff like cookies or green bean casseroles. So, they added heating elements to the microwave and a fan to blow the hot air around inside. The convection part will work along with the microwave part.

The biggest change from a normal oven is the cooking times. There are recipe books specially published for microwave / convection ovens, but a little trial-and-error goes a long way, too.


----------



## cake04 (Jun 4, 2009)

Re: convection/microwave manuel

Thanks for the answer.  I am glad I found this form and will be here often to get all kinds of info.  But I don't know how to turn the convection part on to make it work.  I am not up to any change of any thing but a campfire. I know how to put wood on a fire and cook potatoes.


----------



## LEN (Jun 4, 2009)

Re: convection/microwave manuel

Only thing I could find was an 800 number for the magic chef.

800-688-1120


LEN


----------



## cake04 (Jun 4, 2009)

RE: convection/microwave manuel

Thanks Len we called them before but the unit is over 20 yrs old and they don't keep manuals that long.  Guess they didn't expect it to last thatlong.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: convection/microwave manuel

My daddy always told me, "Do what you know, son, do what you know."

So, build a fire in the oven and bake a potato!   :clown: 

Seriously, find a teenager and put them to work on it. They'll figure out which buttons to push.


----------



## brodavid (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: convection/microwave manuel

Tex , you are so right, tell them we are going to have pizza, but I can not figure out the setting, then it will work


----------



## cake04 (Jun 5, 2009)

Re: convection/microwave manuel

Thanks guys you have had some better ideas than me.  The kids working the thing will work for me.


----------

